# NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Is Back and Better Than Ever!



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

One second after midnight September 30- The first day of October, 2005, The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire was back on the air with all three stations of Halloween Celebration for our fifth Halloween season.

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com

All three stations of the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire are now on the air and free for listening. NeverEndingWonder Radio began broadcasting its unique mix of Halloween rock, pop, & electronic music along with horror and sci-fi soundtracks two weeks ago. On October 1st they added an hour of the spookiest & strangest Old Time Radio horror and science fiction dramas, scheduled four times a day: 12 midnight, 6AM, 12 Noon & 6 PM (all times are Pacific Time, USA).

Welcome to Weirdsville & All the World's a Stage went on the air at the stroke of October 1st, for those of you looking for a different kind of Halloween musical experience.

Welcome to Weirdsville presents "The Silly Side of Halloween" - all the great Halloween hits like Monster Mash, Purple People Eater & Nightmare on My Street as well as a bubbling cauldron full of lesser known Halloween humor, some of it so obscure we guarantee you'll never hear it anywhere else!

All the World's a Stage presents "Halloween on Broadway" - all the spooky and strange musicals such as Phantom of the Opera, Sweeney Todd, Rocky Horror, Little Shop of Horrors and many many more- some of them so strange even WE wonder about them!

Come tune in to the internet's #1 Halloween Radio Network! Whether you like your Halloween music spooky, silly or theatrical, the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Empire has it all for you, 24/7, from now through October 31st!

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com


----------



## torgen (Sep 25, 2005)

Folks, this man knows his stuff! He has to have the best freeform webcast station going! I don't even bother scheduling Halloween OTR on my station, since I can't compete.  

Well worth tuning in, and registering at Live 365 is free!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who's been tuning in! The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire has been setting record numbers this year, and it's all thanks to you listeners!

One great listener used NeverEndingWonder Radio as the soundtrack for her Halloween party, and she sent in pictures! You can check them out here:

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com/partypictures.htm

Send yours in and I'll post them!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Many thanks to everyone who tuned into the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire this Halloween season. You all made it another successful year for us here.

NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio was FULL all Halloween day and The Silly Side of Halloween had more listeners than ever. Halloween on Broadway had fewer listeners than in previous years and I'm not sure if I'll bring it back next year.

It's a wonderful feeling to know I'm bringing enjoyment to so many Halloween lovers each year. We'll be back bigger and better than ever next year.

If any of you have a truly eclectic taste in music, stop by the website and check out our regularly irregular programming sometime. Happy haunting everyone!


----------

